# Save html files with NotePad or WordPad?



## digitized (Apr 20, 2017)

Need to backup a lot of html webpages that also have other languages in the code. (Not computer languages, spoken languages, like Russian).

Does MS NotePad or WordPad save all characters intact, or will some of the text get changed when saving in the .txt or .rtf file format?

Is there a better program to save html? Google Docs?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

As long as the encoding is UTF-8 or even better UTF-16 you should be fine. I prefer Notepad++, which is free, as it will save text files in multiple formats as well as lots of other things. However, of the characters display fine in Notepad or Wordpad you should be OK.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

digitized said:


> Is there a better program to save html? Google Docs?


If you are doing backups of a site from the web to a hard drive, check your hostimg service Control Panel. You will undoubtedly see a link to Backup software, which will do the job and copy your files as is (are?)


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

If you use Firefox as your browser, the extension Mozilla Archive Format (MAFF)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mozilla-archive-format/

does a nice job of saving single tabs and multiple tabs as an archive.


----------



## ross03 (May 31, 2017)

I used to use both Notepad and wordpad but now I'm using sublime, it has many features to write code


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Question......(edit) what advantage or reason would there be to saving HTML to a text file other than for editing?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Question......(edit) what advantage or reason would there be to saving HTML to a text file other than for editing?


John, by 'text file' I take it that you mean the various file types (.html; .php; .css; .js etc.,), if so then suppose that your website was attacked and wiped out, it would indeed be advantageous if you had a copy of all the files contained in your site, so that you could restore the destroyed site
However, if you mean by 'text file' a .txt file, then I would agree, there is no point.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Jim 

With elements of the thread pointing to wordpad and notepad I was a bit lost in context and usage.
Having never had a website to backup, I'm only familiar with backing up web pages for future reference.

John


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

digitized said:


> Does MS NotePad or WordPad save all characters intact, or will some of the text get changed when saving in the .txt or .rtf file format?


@digitized, I am curious as to why you would want to backup web files as .txt or .rtf files? When it comes to restoring, they would have to be re-saved as their original file type to be usable. Plus I think that you would lose any indentaion (formatting) in the original files.
As Colin (@colinsp) suggested, Notepad++ would be the preferrd tool for a file by file backup, but why the need for individual saves?


----------

